# فهرست القسم الاول المواضيع المهمة !(القسم الثاني:التاريخية)



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

أخواتي و اٍخوتي :
هنا سنبدأ بوضع روابط لأهم المواضيع حتى يستطيع أي عضو جديد أن يقرأها بترتيب خاص بنوع المواضيع لا بتاريخها .... ( بدون أن يصرف الوقت الكثير للبحث عنها ) .و أيضا لتسهيل البحث على أي عضو( أو زائر) لجمع المعلومات عن موضوع يهمه بأقل وقت ممكن .
التقسيمات :​ 

اللغات .​ 
مواقع رائعة لتعليم اكثر من لغة​ 
كل ما يلزم عن اللغه الاٍنجليزيه ....تجده هنا !​ 
تعالوا نتعلم (لغة اليهود) اللغة العبرية​ 
موقع لتعليم ( 11 ) لغه !!! ( كتابه و لفظا ) .​ 
لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية ..​ 
تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها​ 





هل تعلم ؟ ​ 
*معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد ) .*​ 
هل تعلم مواضيع عامة​ 
100 معلومة ومعلومة !​ 
معلومات وعجيبه مفيده​ 
خبر ومعلومة من قصوصة !!!!! "متجدد"​ 
اكبر موسوعة معلومات​ 
هل تعلم؟​ 
معلومات طريفة​ 
معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!​ 
تعلم من الطيور :لماذا تهاجر الطيور على شكل سبعه؟؟؟​ 
هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!​ 
معلومات جمدة جدا​ 
اكبر موسوعة معلومات على مر الزمان​ 
بنك المعلومات​ 
هل تعلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!​ 
الشفق القطبي \ مدعوم بالفيديو​ 
غرائب و طرائف لكن حقيقيه . .​ 
معلومات طريفة​ 
ببغاء ثرثاره تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .​ 
حيوانات غريبه ( بتكوينها الجسماني عن أقرانها ) أو غيره ..متعدد النقاط .​ 
فوائد قرص النملة!!!​ 
*القرود ( قليلة الأدب ) تحول حياة قريه كينيه الى جحيم .*​ 
أوسكار العجيب.. يتنبأ بموعد وفاة المرضى !!​ 
أوركيد.. تجتذب الحشرات برائحة تشبه رائحة القدمين!​ 

إزالة قلم من رأس امرأة بعد 55 عاما​ 
معلومات غريبة ....​ 
كتب مميزه و فنون عالميه + مرئيات .​ 
أستمع الى أعمال بيتهوفن​ 
موقع قنبلة في الكتب العربية​ 
جميع رباعيات الشاعر العبقرى صلاح جاهين​ 
من دحرج الحجر ؟ ... الكتاب الاسطورة​ 
هدية: رواية اولاد حارتنا لنجيب محفوظ!​ 
الكتــاب الأثــري لتـاريـخ الأمــة القب&​ 
موسوعة الكتب النادرة التى يصعب الحصول عليها​ 
موسوعه الروايات العالميه للتحميل​ 
قنبله كل سلاسل رجل المستحيل وملف المستقبل وماوراء الطبيعه ووميكى....ألخ بالكامل​ 

حمل كتاب " بدع حديثه " لقداسة البابا شنودة 111​ 

مـوسـوعه المـسـرحيات المـصـريه للتحميل​ 



ما يخص الاٍنسان ككائن حي ( نصائح و اٍرشادات و تحذيرات و أبحاث طبيه ):​ 

أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية​ 
...::.الاســــعـــــااافـــااات الاوليــــه .::..., كـــل مــاتــريـده عــن الاســعــ​ 
الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .​ 
خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا​ 
الــحــديـــد​ 
الاٍسبرتيم ( بديل السكر ) في مشروبات الدايت ....أخطاره كبيره !​ 
عملية شد البطن والمعدة كل التفاصيل الهامة قبل القيام بها​ 
هل تعانون من آلام الظهر؟ بجدر بكم أن تبدأوا بالمشي​ 
الوشم يسبب الالم عند التصوير بالاشعه​ 
<<<الدليل الشامل للسعرات الحرارية>>>​ 

مدخن ؟؟؟ تفضل و اٍقرأ !​ 
ماذا تعرف عن المعسل؟؟؟​ 

بدكم اتوقفوا دخان​ 
غذاؤك سلاح ضد الكوليسترول!!​ 
نصائح صحية لم تعرفوها من قبل​ 

مذيبات الدهون​ 
سبع خطوات نحو التحرر من السكر .....​ 
غازات البطن،،اسبابها ،،،وطرق الوقايه منها​ 
كيف تعرف السمك الطازج​ 
"امراض القلب اكثر احتمالا عند الخجولين"​ 
دراسه جديده : اللحوم الحمراء و علاقتها بسرطان الثدي .​ 
مكونات السُجق قد تسبب السرطان !!!​ 


الح ـليب الخ ـالي الدسم يزيد ح ـجم الع ـضلات​ 

الاٍفراط في تناول مشروبات الطاقه خطر على الجهاز العصبي​ 
*مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ *​ 
عالم النبات ( خصوصا المفيده للصحه أو الضاره بها ).​ 
*معلومات عن المكسرات*​ 
حبتا ثوم يوميا تبعد الطبيب عن المنزل​ 
*فوائد حبة البركة*​ 
القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ...متعدد .​ 
الشاي ....هل سيكون أساس علاج الزهايمر ؟؟؟....مع فوائد أخرى للشاي ..موضوع متعدد .​ 
فوائد الجزر المهمة​ 
الشوكولاته السوداء تخفض ضغط الدم .​ 
قشر البطيخ علاج لخمسة أمراض​ 
المشمش( يقوي البصر ويفيد الكبد )​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الحشائش ؟!​ 
القرفة و فوائدها​ 
ماذا تعرف عن البصل ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الثوم ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الشمام ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن المانجو ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن البطيخ ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الرمان ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الموز ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الجرجير ؟!​ 
عجائب العنب, العنب العنب العنب​ 
المشمش( يقوي البصر ويفيد الكبد )​ 
فاكهه و فوائد ( أو مضار )....متعدد و متجدد .​ 
*الخس وما ادراك ما الخس!!*​ 

عالم الحيوان .​ 
عالم القروش​ 
الثعابين ماذا تعرف عنها؟!!​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الخيول ؟!!​ 
الأخطبوط​ 
معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الذئاب؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الأفيال ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن العقرب ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الجمال ( الأبل ) ؟​ 
الحيوانات واسماء حيواناتها​ 
جغرافيا + جيولوجيا .​ 
ماذا تعرف عن نهر النيل ؟​ 
ماذا تعرف عن البراكيـــــن ؟!​ 
موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.​ 
ماذا تعرف عن جزيرة بنجهو؟!​ 
ماذا تعرف عن جزيرة شيشا ؟!​ 
ماذا تعرف عن جزيرة نانجى ؟!​ 

فلك و آخر أخبار الأبحاث الفضائيه .​ 
{} السلسلة العلمية BBC Space ‏(​ 
"غوغل سكاي".. آداة للسفر الافتراضي عبر الفضاء​ 
النظام الشمسي مع الصور​ 
كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء​ 
اكتشاف محيطات من الماء المتجمد في المريخ​ 

رحله أمريكيه جديده للمريخ للبحث عن الماء ( أساس الحياه ) .​ 
الصين تخطط لمسح كل شبر من تربة القمر .​ 
اكتشاف أضخم كوكب خارج المجموعة الشمسية​ 
أبحاث أو مواضيع تحوي تقارير متعدده أو مواضيع مفصله متخصصه : ​ 

قاموس المصطلحات الطبية .... رجاء التثبيت​ 
نظرية الأوتار الفائقة (الكون الأنيق) بالله العظيم الكل يفوت​ 
بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .​ 
الخلايا الجذعيه ( أحد أهم العلوم الطبيه للمستقبل ) موضوع متعدد .​ 
اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .​ 
مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .​ 
سرطان عنق الرحم .... هل تم القضاء عليه ؟ متعدد التقارير .​ 
البدانه .​ 
السكري ! دراسات متعدده ( أسباب و علاج يدرس ) .​ 
مياه المسابح.. أضرار بالغة على رئة الأطفال​ 
البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !​ 
الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .​ 
الرادار .​ 
نظرية الشواش​ 
خطوات لكى نعمل على تقويه الجهاز المناعى خيارات​ 
ملف كامل خاص بالعدسات اللاصقه​ 
مـلـف عن العيون وأمراضها وعلاجها​ 
الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي​ 
علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)​ 
فكرة عمل أشعة الbluetooth​ 
التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد​ 
كل ما يختص بالطب النفسي و النصائح المتعلقه به .​ 
*القلق والتوتر (1)* ​ 
الضحك وفوائده ​ 
ألعاب الكمبيوتر ....اٍدمان مرضي أم لا ؟؟ ​ 
الضغوط والاكتئاب خطر على الذاكرة ​ 
الخجل..! ​ 
اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي ​ 
هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟​ 
كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟ ​ 
العقل الباطن....ماهو؟؟؟ .... وماتاثيره على حياتنا!!!​ 
علاج التأتأة عند الاطفال,​ 
احذروا التفكير العميق قبل النوم​ 
الفوبيا وانواعها​ 
احتضان الطفل عند البكاء​ 

عالم المشاهير .​ 
كونفوشيوس(فلسفة الحكمة الخالدة ​ 
أفلاطون ( شخصيات تاريخية )​ 

جيفارا ...مشاهير العالم .....( 1) .​ 
بوذا ....مشاهير العالم ...( 2 ) .​ 
كونفوشيوس ... مشاهير العالم ...( 3 ) .​ 
طاغور ....مشاهير العالم ....( 4 ) .​ 
أرسطو ....مشاهير العالم ...( 5 ) .​ 
أفلاطون ...مشاهير العالم ...( 6 ) .​ 
سقراط .....مشاهير العالم ...(7 ) .​ 
الاٍسكندر الأكبر ....مشاهير العالم ...( 8 ) .​ 
يوليوس قيصر ... مشاهير العالم ...( 9 ) .​ 









آخر التطورات العلميه و الاٍختراعات و الاٍكتشافات المهمه و الاٍحصائيات و أشباه ذلك ( جميع المجالات ) .​ 
مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها ! ​ 
علماء يقتربون من إنتاج خلايا حية وسط تساؤلات دينية وفلسفية​ 
إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !​ 
موسكو أغلى مدن العالم , أسونسيون أرخصها ! ​ 
تجارب ناجحة للكهرباء اللاسلكية ​ 
روبوت يأكل السكر !!!! ​ 
مختبر أمريكي يطوّر بطاريات مرنة وقابلة للثني ​ 
استحداث أوعية دموية من خلايا مرضى القلب ​ 
تلفزيون آخر زمن !! يمكن تركيبه على نظاره طبيه ! ​ 
شركه أمريكيه تطور ( مياه تشفي من القروح ) . ​ 

اكتشافات أثرية: الاسكندرية شيّدت على أنقاض مدينة قديمة ​ 
"الحفاضات" المستعملة.. أحدث وسيلة لتوليد الطاقة ​ 
دراسه : فيضان عملاق فصل بريطانيا عن أوروبا !!!​ 
*أول طفل يولد من بويضه مخبريه !!*​ 
التوصل إلى طريقة جديدة لتنظيم ضغط الدم ​ 

الأخطار و الأزمات البيئيه ( مشاكل و حلول ) :​ 
الدفيئه ....الخطر البيئي الأعظم ! فهل ينقرض البشر بسببها ؟؟؟؟ متجدد .​ 
ارتفاع حرارة المحيطات مسؤول عن تزايد الأعاصير​ 
ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري ​ 
عالم يقترح استخدام عوالق البحر لمكافحة الاحتباس الحراري ​ 
جليد المحيط المتجمد الشمالي تقلص إلى مستوى قياسي ​ 
2000 جزيره أندونيسيه مهدده بالغرق بحلول عام ( 2030 ) !!!​ 
مواضيع ثقافيه ( أو أخبار مستقله )لا مكان لجدولتها تحت عنوان موجود :​ 

عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة ​ 
ماذا تعرف عن الماء ؟ ​ 
ماذا تعرف عن تمثال الحرية ؟​ 
حدث في روزويل !!!!! ​ 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 








سلام و نعمه .​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: فهرست  القسم الاول المواضيع المهمة !(الفسم الثاني:التاريخية)*

القسم الثاني :: المواضيع التاريخية الجديدة..

( تحت الانشاء )
​ 



تعالوا ؛؛؛؛لنتعرف،،،معنا ؛؛؛على مدينة الصخر العتيق؛؛؛؛؛​ 

حضارة الأنكا​ 

حضارة بلاد الرافدين؟؟؟؟​ 

رحله إلى البتراء المدينة الوردية​ 

؛؛؛؛؛منارة الأسكندرية ؛؛؛؛  ‏​ 

ماذا تعرف عن المدينة العائمة فوق الماء؟؟؟؟​ 



دمشق القديمة...رحلة الروح والعين في الزمان والمكان....​ 


جدارية قديمة لحضارة المايا العريقة​ 


قارة اطلانتس المفقودة ؟​ 


برج بيزا المائل فى ايطاليا​ 


الهنود الحمر؛؛؛؛؛؛ الأصل ؛؛؛؛؛؛والتاريخ؟؟؟؟؟ 





الجزء الثاني ؛؛؛؛؛؛ رحلة الرقم سبعة في الجغرافيا؟؟؟؟؟ 


دراسة حول أصل اليهود الأشكناز


كتاب " روح مصر القديمة "

​ 


00000000000000000000000​ 

كليمووووو جيييييييلان​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*بدء مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي..*


----------

